# rio



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti,

La mia prima domanda nel 2011 è questa: in quali regioni d'Italia si usa la parola *rio* ?

Contesto/Precisione:

La parola rio, oltre lo spagnolo e portoghese, esiste anche nell' italiano, lo riportano anche alcuni dizionari come arcaismo/regionalismo/termine poetico/toponimo (personalmente mi è capitato vedere il "Rio Sabaude" vicino a Torino).

Allora m'interesserebbe, se la parola _rio_ si usi ancora "normalmente" in alcuni regioni o dialetti in Italia ed in quale senso? Eventualmente, può significare anche _fiume_ in genere (non nell'italiano standard ovviamente)? 

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## Blackman

In sardo fiume si dice _riu. _Per chi ancora lo parla quotidianamente, e sono tanti, è una parola comunissima. Sopravvive tranquillamente anche nella toponomastica.


----------



## Geviert

in venezian' (e magari anche in padan')  è molto comune.


----------



## francisgranada

Geviert said:


> in venezian' (e magari anche in padan')  è molto comune.


 
Col significato di _fiume_ in genere ?


----------



## Geviert

francisgranada said:


> Col significato di _fiume_ in genere ?



Sì (nel senso di canale). "Il rio è un elemento essenziale della viabilità acquea della città di Venezia" (link Wiki-padania  ).


----------



## brut2001

Ciao

Dalle mie parti (prov. di torino) era usato in passato e si è fuso coi nomi originali dei corsi d'acqua. Per esempio il Ribordone o il Ribes che erano in origine Ri bordon e Ri bes. Attualmente in dialetto si usa bialera o rosa (pron. rusa) che significano entrambe canale,piccolo corso d'acqua.

Saluti


----------



## francisgranada

brut2001 said:


> Ciao
> 
> Dalle mie parti (prov. di torino) era usato in passato e si è fuso coi nomi originali dei corsi d'acqua. Per esempio il Ribordone o il Ribes che erano in origine Ri bordon e Ri bes. Attualmente in dialetto si usa bialera o rosa (pron. rusa) che significano entrambe canale,piccolo corso d'acqua.
> 
> Saluti


 
Ciao, solo per curiosità, come si dice fiume in genere nel Piemontese o nel tuo dialetto?


----------



## effeundici

In Toscana esistono alcuni torrenti che vengono chiamati _rio_ nella toponomastica; ma non viene utilizzato comunemente nel parlato.

Vedi ad esempio _Rio Buti_


----------



## ursu-lab

Il "padan" che lingua è?  

In Emilia (Bassa Padana emiliana compresa - zona Lunense fino all'Appennino tosco-emiliano) "rio" non si dice e non si capirebbe neanche con quest'accezione, né in italiano né in dialetto. 

La toponomastica è un'altra cosa, comunque anche in Liguria (Cinque Terre, per la precisione) c'è un comune che si chiama Riomaggiore e probabilmente ce ne sono centinaia d'altri in tutta Italia che si chiamano Rio-xxx. Ma "rio", in questo e in altri casi, non vuol dire "fiume", bensí canale o al massimo ruscello o torrente. E in italiano la distinzione tra "fiume" e "torrente" è molto più rispettata nelle definizioni di quanto avvenga in spagnolo (che chiamano "rio" sia gli uni che gli altri). 

Una curiosità ma che chiarisce forse qualche dubbio al proposito: nei cruciverba, "rio" è una parola di tre lettere che appare spessissimo. La definizione è sempre "malvagio" o "colpevole", cioè l'altro lemma che appare nel dizionario. Credo che sia piuttosto significativo, cioè che faccia capire quale sia il significato della parola "rio" *per un italiano medio*: nei miei (molti) anni di frequentazione della Settimana Enigmistica non ricordo di aver mai trovato alcun riferimento a "fiume".


----------



## infinite sadness

_Padania_ indica la terra in cui si parlano gli idiomi galloitalici, nonché il veneto, l'istriotohttp://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lingua_istriota e, come anfizona, gli idiomi retoromanzi, considerati fondamentalmente tutti delle varianti divergenti locali di un unico sistema linguistico: la lingua _padanese_  (Hull, Geoffrey (1982) _The Linguistic Unity of Northern Italy and Rhaetia_, PhD thesis, en:University of Western Sydney, MacArthur.). 

Tali definizioni, di diffusione marginale, di _Padania_ etnolinguistica, inclusi (come per Hull) o meno (come secondo l'AIDLCM lombardo-ticinese e lo scrittore Sergio Salvi) i territori di idioma retoromanzo, veneto e istrioto, non corrispondono a quella successivamente introdotta nella politica dalla Lega Nord.


----------



## francisgranada

Ed in Sicilia, esiste qualche _rio_ oppure questa parola lì non si conosce?


----------



## ursu-lab

infinite sadness said:


> _Padania_ indica la terra in cui si parlano gli idiomi galloitalici, nonché il veneto, l'istrioto e, come anfizona, gli idiomi retoromanzi, considerati fondamentalmente tutti delle varianti divergenti locali di un unico sistema linguistico: la lingua _padanese_  (Hull, Geoffrey (1982) _The Linguistic Unity of Northern Italy and Rhaetia_, PhD thesis, en:University of Western Sydney, MacArthur.).
> 
> Tali definizioni, di diffusione marginale, di _Padania_ etnolinguistica, inclusi (come per Hull) o meno (come secondo l'AIDLCM lombardo-ticinese e lo scrittore Sergio Salvi) i territori di idioma retoromanzo, veneto e istrioto, non corrispondono a quella successivamente introdotta nella politica dalla Lega Nord.



La lingua _padanese? Un unico sistema linguistico? _  Alla faccia delle varianti!! Faccio fatica a capire un bolognese, figuriamoci un istriota o un genovese!  

Sfido quest'Hull a far ascoltare e *capire *_Creuza de mä_ a un parmigiano!


----------



## ursu-lab

francisgranada said:


> Ed in Sicilia, esiste qualche _rio_ oppure questa parola qui (o quella... lì) non si conosce?



La parola "rio" si conosce come parola antica o poetica derivata da "rivo". Il fatto è che *non si usa più* ed è rimasta nella toponomastica.


----------



## infinite sadness

francisgranada said:


> Ed in Sicilia, esiste qualche _rio_ oppure questa parola lì non si conosce?


No, qui è sconosciuta.


----------



## voidinchains

Per la Liguria mi viene in mente una delle Cinque Terre: Riomaggiore, che si trova nella valle del Rio Maggiore, appunto, da cui prende il nome. 
Rio - pronuniciato con la u finale - vuol dire _riso_ in dialetto genovese, inteso come participio passato del verbo ridere, non il sostantivo. 
Comunque rio come fiume non si usa nel quotidiano qui, per quanto ne so.


----------



## francisgranada

> ... Ed in Sicilia, esiste qualche _rio_ oppure questa parola qui (o quella... lì) non si conosce? ...


 
Grazie per la correzione (intuivo che qualcosa non va bene ... ) 




ursu-lab said:


> La parola "rio" si conosce come parola antica o poetica derivata da "rivo". Il fatto è che *non si usa più* ed è rimasta nella toponomastica.


 
Sì, lo sapevo che non si tratta d'una parola comune, ma m'interessava un po' più dettagliatamente. Quindi se ho capito bene dalle risposte fin'ora arrivate, la parola _rio_ si usa attualmente nel Veneto e nella Sardegna (nei rispettivi dialetti) mentre nel resto d'Italia è piuttosto un arcaismo o addirittura sconosciuta.


----------



## infinite sadness

francisgranada said:


> Grazie per la correzione (intuivo che qualcosa non va bene ... )


Secondo me la frase _"questa parola lì non si conosce"_ è giusta, dal momento che _lì_ è avverbio di luogo, _"lì da voi, in codesto luogo"_, o come direbbero i toscani, _"costì"_.


----------



## francisgranada

infinite sadness said:


> Secondo me la frase _"questa parola lì non si conosce"_ è giusta, dal momento che _lì_ è avverbio di luogo, _"lì da voi, in codesto luogo"_, o come direbbero i toscani, _"costì"_.


 
Sì, infatti l'ho pensato così come dici (avverbio di luogo). Nonostante ciò stilisticamente parlando, non del tutto mi piace la mia propria frase ... Forse perché inconsapevolmente sento la possibilità di malcomprensione o qualcosa del genere ... (ma siamo un po' fuori tema, quindi finisco). Comunque grazie.


----------



## Trentaduesima

ursu-lab said:


> In Emilia (Bassa Padana emiliana compresa - zona Lunense fino all'Appennino tosco-emiliano) "rio" non si dice e non si capirebbe neanche con quest'accezione, né in italiano né in dialetto.
> .



Mi piace l' Italia, pochi chilometri di distanza e molte differenze.

In provicia di Reggio Emilia non si usa "rio" ma si capisce che è riferito a un torrente.
Grazie forse alla toponomastica di paesi come S.Martino in Rio, Rio Saliceto e Rio Torbido, giusto per citare i primi tre che mi vengono in mente.


----------



## ursu-lab

Trentaduesima said:


> Mi piace l' Italia, pochi chilometri di distanza e molte differenze.
> 
> In provicia di Reggio Emilia non si usa "rio" ma si capisce che è riferito a un torrente.
> Grazie forse alla toponomastica di paesi come S.Martino in Rio, Rio Saliceto e Rio Torbido, giusto per citare i primi tre che mi vengono in mente.



Appunto, ma solo e sempre per via della *toponomastica*. E non sempre si riferisce a un torrente esistente, ma anche a canali/rigagnoli ormai scomparsi/coperti magari da secoli.

Per es: il toponimo di Rio Saliceto deriva dal *canale *(rio), che divid*eva* il territorio da Carpi.

Se vanno nell'Enza a pescare, non credo che i reggiani dicano "rio": 
vado in rio  o simili ... 

Almeno, sull'altra sponda dell'Enza non l'ho mai sentito dire... 



francisgranada said:


> Sì, infatti l'ho pensato così come dici  (avverbio di luogo). Nonostante ciò stilisticamente parlando, non del  tutto mi piace la mia propria frase ... Forse perché inconsapevolmente  sento la possibilità di malcomprensione o qualcosa del genere ... (ma  siamo un po' fuori tema, quindi finisco). Comunque grazie.



Sì, è fuori tema, ma il tuo errore (questo... lì/quello... qui) è piuttosto comune nei francesi che parlano in italiano.



> si usa attualmente nel Veneto e nella Sardegna (nei rispettivi dialetti  )  mentre nel resto d'Italia è piuttosto un arcaismo o addirittura  sconosciuta.


Solo per correttezza filologica,* il veneto e il sardo sono due lingue*, non due dialetti. 
Diamo a Cesare quel che è di Cesare... 

E non esageriamo, "Rio" potrebbe essere sconosciuto solo a chi ha una scarsa conoscenza della lingua italiana: cioè a chi si esprime con tremila parole....


----------



## francisgranada

ursu-lab said:


> Solo per correttezza filologica,* il veneto e il sardo sono due lingue*, non due dialetti ... Diamo a Cesare quel che è di Cesare...  ...


 
Sono pienamente d'accordo. Sono io che correge quelli che p.e. il sardo lo considerano "dialetto dell'italiano"...

Quindi per precisione: intendevo dire "...nei dialetti parlati in Sardegna e nei dialetti parlati nel Veneto... " 



> Sì, è fuori tema, ma il tuo errore (questo... lì/quello... qui) è piuttosto comune nei francesi che parlano in italiano.


 Non del tutto ... Questo "_lì"_ nella mia frase si riferisce a "_Sicilia"_ e non a "_questa parola"_. Credo che sia questo che diceva anche Infinite.



> E non esageriamo, "Rio" potrebbe essere sconosciuto solo a chi ha una scarsa conoscenza della lingua italiana: cioè a chi si esprime con tremila parole....


 
Ok, infatti quest' era una delle cose che volevo sapere ...


----------



## brut2001

francisgranada said:


> Ciao, solo per curiosità, come si dice fiume in genere nel Piemontese o nel tuo dialetto?



In dialetto canavesano non c'è un termine generico se non gli italianismi "fium" e "torent". _I_n genere il canale principale è la "rosa" = roggia e i derivati sono generalmente "Fòss" . Penso che il termine generico originale sia éva = acqua. Per esempio il torrente orco è l'éva d'or = acqua d'oro. Per prendere in giro quelli della sponda opposta del torrnte si dice che: "a l'è un da dla dal éva" uno al di la dell'acqua, cioè un sempliciotto.

Saluti


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Brut2001,

Grazie per la spiegazione.


----------



## marco.cur

Blackman said:


> In sardo fiume si dice _riu. _Per chi ancora lo parla quotidianamente, e sono tanti, è una parola comunissima. Sopravvive tranquillamente anche nella toponomastica.


Fiume in sardo si dice "flumini", "riu" indica un torrente (rio); il fatto che sia così diffuso deriva dal fatto che in Sardegna quasi tutti i corsi d'acqua sono a carattere torrentizio.


----------

